# Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten



## 5ki11zzz (25. November 2009)

*Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Hallo Forum,

weis nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, 
aber weis nicht wo ich sonst hin soll. 

 und zwar limitiert mein provider alle Anschlüsse für die nutzung von diensten von one-clickhostern mit folgender begründung:

Zitat//

ehr geehrter Herr *******.TGC limiert die Bandbreite, die Nutzern von Rapidshare (sowie anderen
1-Click-Hostern, z.B. uploaded.to, und News-Anbietern) zur Verfügung steht,
damit nicht durch den mittlerweile überhand nehmenden Transport illegaler
Inhalte früher als im Investitionsplan vorgesehen Nachrüstungen im Backbone
notwendig werden. Solche Nachrüstungen würden letztlich von allen
Teilnehmern gezahlt, und sei es auch nur dadurch, dass TGC eine eingeplante
Preissenkung verschieben muss. Wir schützen in dieser Weise die Interessen
jener Kunden, die den Anschluss im Einklang mit den Geschäftsbedingungen
nutzen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
--
true global communications GmbH

//Zitat ende

nun meine frage, ist das legal? dürfen die das?

mfg

5ki11zzz


----------



## Nixtreme (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Welche Ports sind denn genau betroffen? Werde diese auch anderweitig genutzt?
Wenn die einfach so behaupten Rapidshare wäre illegal ist das schon ziemlich arg. Mann kann weitaus mehr von Rapidshare saugen außer Sextapes und Spielekopien!

Als erstes würd ich mal eine Kopie dieser Email an Rapidshare weiterleiten, mal schauen was die davon halten 

Btw gibt's auch Downloadmanager für Rapidshare wo man dann genau auswählen kann auf welche Port die übertragung stattfinden soll!


----------



## 5ki11zzz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

erstmal geht es diesmal nicht um rapidshare sondern netload.in (finde ich persönlich besser).

aber was sollen die da groß machen, wenn ein provider die sperrt/limitiert?
port müsste eigentlich 80 sein ist http vll auch 8080 ansonsten würde nur noch 20/21 für ftp in frage kommen.


----------



## s1n88 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Ob das legal von denen ist, weiß ich nicht genau, schau doch mal in deren AGBs, da müsste es ja drin stehen, wenn nicht dann dürfen Sie es auch ohne Nachfrage nicht, würde ich jetzt mal behaupten, wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin.

Aber wenn die halt diverse Seiten sperren, nur weil man dort auch viele illegale Sachen bekommen kann, ist das nicht in Ordnung und ich würde den Provider kündigen.

Ich mache z.B. Video für andere und wenn ich denen sowas hochladen muss, dann greife ich auch gerne mal zu solchen FreeHostern ... wenn mein Provider diese dann sperren würde, dann könnte ich meine Videosachen nicht mehr machen und das würde ich mir dann nicht gefallen lassen.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

In den agb's steht nur, das man gesetztlich verpflichtet ist keine illegalen sachen übers internet zu machen. Nirgens steht, das man bei vertragsabschluss damit einverstanden ist, sich limitieren zu lassen


----------



## Kadauz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Das ist für mich nur eine billige Ausrede, den Traffic niedrig zu halten. Wär für mich einen Grund diesen Anbieter zu meiden. Die unterstellen ihren Kunden praktisch illegale Aktivitäten, was in keinster Weise zu dulden ist.


----------



## midnight (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Naja dann sag denen, dass du gerne JETZT kündigen würdest. Wenn die ihre Leistungen nicht erbringen, dann musst du das auch nicht. Der Verbraucherschutz freut sich.

so far


----------



## Malkav85 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Das ist illegal und ich würde auf eine sofortige Vertragsauflösung bestehen, sollte weiterhin dein Provider deine Leitung "beschneiden".

Zumal ich von TGC noch nie etwas gehört habe. Ist das nen kleines Privatunternehmen oder nen lokaler Anbieter?


----------



## 5ki11zzz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

LOkaler anbieter, bei mir is kein dsl verfügbar bin 8km von der vermittlung weg. Is nen Richtfunksystem. aber nicht wie bei sky dsl sondern mit up und down über richtfunk, und mit normalen pings, leider ist das mein einziger weg zu breitband internet. inet über kabel tv ist zwar verfügbar aber wir haben keinen anschluss im haus, würde dann ziemlich teuer werden, zu wechseln


----------



## K3n$! (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Ist dort dann das Limit der "Leitung" schnell erreicht oder ist das reine Panikmache ?

Bei dieser besonderen Technik könnte ich das dann schon verstehen, dass man hierbei ein Riegel vorschiebt, allerdings finde ich das auf diese Weise nicht in Ordnung. 
Dann würde ich da lieber ein generelles Volumenlimit setzen seitens Provider.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

tja ich würde behaupten da der provider in seinen agbs nicht stehn hat das er dich bescheiden darf muss er wohl oder übel für dich die ports frei geben. wenn er das nicht macht kannst du ihn auch gerichtlich zu zwingen. würde ich aber in verbindung mit netload machen und der verbraucher zentrale zu mal ja in der email mit klingt das DUUUU warscheinlich auch illegale sachen laden würdest wenn die das freischalten würden, würde da mal gegen an gehn


----------



## dot (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Entweder kuendigst du oder sie werden dir vermutlich kuendigen, wenn du gegen die Limitierung angehst. Tolle Aussichten als Abhaengiger ohne andere Moeglichkeiten oder?


----------



## taks (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Das wird vermutlich unter dem Begriff "fair use" im Vertrag stehen.
Du hast zwar eine Flatrate, jedoch wird dir bei sehr hoher Belastung des Netzes die Leitung gedrosselt.


edit:



> 4.2  Der Kunde ist verpflichtet, die Internet-Dienste der TGC sachgerecht zu nutzen. Er ist insbesondere verpflichtet,...
> 
> 4.2.6  ...dafür zu sorgen, dass die Systeme der TGC oder Teile davon nicht durch übermässige Inanspruchnahme überlastet oder durch Einspeisen von Daten hinsichtlich ihrer Funktion und Leistungsfähigkeit behindert werden.


 

Sprich: Wenn du das Netz zu stark belastest, begrenzen die dich eben.
Wenn du über Richtfunk bist wird die Bandbreite eben ned grad im Überfluss vorhanden sein.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

das ist ja der witz, die flatrate ist auf 150gb begrenzt.

trotzdem diese sperre und  nein das limit ist nicht schnell erreicht. 

die haben nen 1gbit backbone anbindung für knapp 200 kunden das reicht locker


----------



## 5ki11zzz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

fair use sieht anders aus, hatte ich auch schon das setzt ein wenn du zu einem gewissen zeitpunkt im monat zu nah an dein traffic limit kommst, wird deine leitung für den monat so gedrosselt das das limit nicht überschritten werden kann.


----------



## taks (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Lies mal in den AGB den Absatz 2.8 und die dazugehörige EGB Absatz 2.6.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*



taks schrieb:


> Lies mal in den AGB den Absatz 2.8 und die dazugehörige EGB Absatz 2.6.



Ist genau, was ich obentrüber erklärt habe.

eine abrechnungszeitraum ist immer ein monat.

angenommen du hast wie ich 150gb traffic volumen,

und hast am 20ten des monats 140gb erreicht, so wirst du für die restlichen 10tage soweit runter geregelt, das du die restlichen 10gb nicht überschreiten kannst.

10gb in 10 tagen heißt 1 gb in 24h heißt 42,6mb pro stunde sind 0,7mb pro minute, sind 0,0018mb pro sek, sprich 12,13kbit/s runterregelung, ist bie mir aber nicht in kraft, da ich erstens erst 20% meines traffics erreichth abe und zweitens weil ich bie anderen diensten deutlich höhere raten erreiche.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

hier mal ein paar links für interressierte:

Homepage:
TGNET > Home

AGB´s
http://v5.tgnet.de/portals/4/downloads/agb-internet.pdf

EGB´s
http://v5.tgnet.de/portals/4/downloads/egb-pro+home.pdf


----------



## taks (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Aber die sprechen von Datenrate ned Volumen.


----------



## amdintel (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*



> wichtige Hinweise  Die ge*wählte Flat*rate ist für eine Nutzung bis 150 GB im Down*stream und 20 GB im Up*stream kal*ku*liert. Wenn sich eine Über*schrei*tung dieses Rahmens ab*zeich*net, werden die Down*stream und Up*stream Daten*rate ge*trennt so geregelt, dass ein Über*schrei*ten des Rahmens ver*mieden wird. Das Er*brin*gen von Ser*ver*dien*sten für Drit*te (inkl. Peer-to-Peer-An*wen*dun*gen und Hos*ting von On*line-Spie*len), so*wie die kosten*lose oder ent*gelt*liche Weiter*gabe unse*rer Leis*tun*gen an Dritte oder über die Grenze des Grund*stücks bzw. der an*gemie*teten Büro- oder Wohn*fläche, für das/die der Tarif be*auf*tragt wurde, ist nicht zu*lässig.
> Die ge*nann*ten Preise ver*stehen sich in*klu*sive Mehr*wert*steuer in der ak*tuell durch den Ge*setz*geber fest*ge*leg*ten Höhe von 19%. Bei einer Än*de*rung des Mehr*wert*steuer*satzes ist TGC gemäß AGB be*rech*tigt, die Brutto*prei*se ent*sprech*end an*zu*passen.



Quelle: TGNET/wirelessHOME Tarifrechner

das steht da als Hinweis, also das nächste mal besser informieren


----------



## Philipus II (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Könntest du wechseln? Sind andere Anbieter verfügbar?
Wenn nein, hast du ein Problem. Es könnte passieren, dass du ganz ohne Breitband da stehst.


----------



## amdintel (25. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

glaube wohl kaum das er wechseln kann, 
denn wer entscheidet sich schon gezwungener maßen
 für so was oder nimmt UMTs ?
Richtig weil  z.z kein DSL verfügbar ist z.b.  oder einem nur 768 gegeben werden können , da muss man halt in den sauren Apfel beißen, oder besser ganz auf das Internet verzichten.
Da bleibt eigentlich nur noch eins, 
sich selber Maßregeln damit man den Internet  Zugang nicht verliert, weil die können Kündigen, wenn das Daten Volumen dauern über Durchschnittlich  hoch ist , dies ist ja als Info und in der AGB nachzulesen und das hatt`er unterschrieben und somit akzeptiert !
Das ist bei unseren UMTs Anbieter auch nicht anderes, die dosslen ab einem bestimmen Daten Volumen runter, mich ärgert das übrigens auch, das man hier in Deutschland derartig reglementiert wird , 
da kann man sich eigentlich nur bei unseren Herrn Politikern  beschweren ,über die vorsintflutlichen Internet Verhältnisse hier in Deutschland  und etwas Dampf ab lassen .


----------



## 5ki11zzz (26. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

ich kann es nur noch mal sagen, ich wurde nicht limitiert. ich wurde schon ein paar mal runter geregelt, weil ich zu nah am limit war, die 150gb zu überschreiten ist unmöglich. und eine runterregelung merkt man dann bei allen diensten und nicht nur bei rapishare, ich habe diesen monat bisher 40gb traffic verursacht, und der monat is in 4 tagen zu ende. das ist nur die oneklick hoster limitierung, wie ja auch aus der email hervorgeht.

// und nein ich habe keine alternative, ausser über unity media aber dafür bräuchte erstmal nen hasu anschluss und der kostet nen paar tausender. im übrigen ist bis auf diese knebeltechniken nichts gegen richtfunk zu sagen, hab bis frankfurt nen ping von 10ms.


----------



## Kadauz (26. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Gegen Limitierung usw. ist grundsetzlich nichts zu sagen. Was mich so aufregt ist die Tatsache, dass der Anbieter dem KUNDEN illegale Aktivitäten unterstellt, sobald er Rapidsahre benutzt. Uns das find ich ne Frechheit. Nur kann man bei einem solchen Monopol wohl nicht allzu viel machen...


----------



## 5ki11zzz (26. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Habe eine neue mail bekommen.
Auch die passende klausel die ich  aus irgentwelchen gründen borher nicht  gelesen habe:

Sehr geehrter Herr ******,

das Gesuchte ist in der Leistungsbeschreibung (SLA) Abs. 3.9 beschrieben
(siehe Anhang). Es findet keine inhaltliche Prüfung statt. Für die Zuordnung
werden lediglich die Quelladressen einschlägiger Server herangezogen. Die
Übertragung wird nicht blockiert, sondern erfolgt mit niedrigerer Priorität
gegenüber anderen Datenströmen. Ganz genauso werden Protokolle mit
Echtzeiterfordernis (VoIP, Video, Audio) nach Möglichkeit erkannt und
bevorzugt übertragen.

Ihre Beispiele für eine legale Nutzung passen vielleicht auf 1% der Fälle,
in denen OCH-Dienste und binäre Newsgruppen übertragen werden - wieviele
Kunden brauchen wohl tägliche neue Linux ISO's mit mehr als 10 GB und warum
kann man die nicht vom Herausgeber holen, auch wenn dessen Server vielleicht
niedrigere Datenraten aufweist? Ist es denn wirklich notwendig,
Massentransfers mit der höchstmöglichen Datenrate durchzuführen oder können
soche Downloads nicht auch im Hintergrund laufen?

Zudem wird die Übertragung der wohl zu 99% urheberrechtlich geschützten
Inhalte meist durch Verwendung von Dowloadmanagern hinsichtlich der
Datenrate optimiert. Downloadmanager erzielen ihre "Optimierung" allein
daraus, dass mehrere Datenströme parallel übertragen werden, sodass sich ein
Teilnehmer im Gesamtbild wie mehrere Teilnehmer darstellt - ein weiteres
Merkmal dafür, dass die Verhaltensweise der fraglichen Teilnehmer zu Lasten
der Mehrheit geht.

In Zahlen sieht das so aus, dass ohne die ergriffenen Maßnahmen 70% der
insgesamt in Spitzenzeiten erreichten Datenraten durch weniger als 5% der
Teilnehmer verursacht würden - in den Nebenzeiten läge der Anteil noch
wesentlich höher. Mit niedriger Priorisierung von Massendownloads und
Deckelung auf etwa 50% Anteil an den auftretenden Datenraten übertragen
diese wenigen Teilnehmer aber immer noch etwa 60% der Datenmenge - mehrere
PetaBytes monatlich.

Hätten wir die Möglichkeit, einen inhaltlichen Beweis bzgl. der
offensichtlichen Urheberrechtsverletzungen anzutreten, würden wir diese
Teilnehmer aufgrund des Verstoßes gegen die AGB, in denen die mißbräuchliche
Verwendung urheberrechtlich geschützten Materials ausdrücklich untersagt
ist, kündigen und notfalls zur Anzeige bringen. Es ist aber richtig, dass
ein derartiger Nachweis nicht ohne Verletzung des Datenschutzes möglich ist,
und deshalb sind die beschriebenen Maßnahmen zum Schutz der Mehrheit
sinnvoll und angemessen.

Umgekehrt ist es durchaus denkbar, dass im einen oder anderen Fall die
Nutzung von OCH- und Newsservern ausschließlich für urheberrechtlich freie
Inhalte erfolgt. Zwar ist damit noch immer nicht einsichtig, warum diese
Inhalte nicht von den Originalquellen geholt werden können - denn auf den
OCH- und Newsservern gibt es ja 0% Inhalte, die dort entstanden und deshalb
nur von diesen zu beziehen wären. Aber TGC wird bei Vorliegen entsprechender
Anhaltspunkte prüfen, ob im Sinn einzelner Teilnehmer, deren Downloadvolumen
(wie Ihres übrigens auch) unverdächtig niedrig ist, auf Basis einer
Eidesstattlichen Erklärung sinnvoll Ausnahmen eingerichtet werden können,
sodass diese nicht durch eine Maßnahme, die eigentlich anderen gilt, mit
beeinträchtigt werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
--
true global communications GmbH


----------



## amdintel (26. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*



Kadauz schrieb:


> Gegen Limitierung usw. ist grundsetzlich nichts zu sagen. Was mich so aufregt ist die Tatsache, dass der Anbieter dem KUNDEN illegale Aktivitäten unterstellt, sobald er Rapidsahre benutzt. Uns das find ich ne Frechheit. Nur kann man bei einem solchen Monopol wohl nicht allzu viel machen...


in dem Punkte haste voll kommend Recht 
,Rapidsahre  ist keine illegale Seite , wird aber oft für so was genutzt was man aber nicht jedem unterstellen darf , und es dürfte Gesetzwidrig sein, das ein Provider einem vorschreibt, welche Seiten man besuchen darf und welche nicht , so lange man selber sich im Rahmen der Legalität  bewegt und ich denke mal, es sollte auch jedem selber überlassen sein , wo man seine Downloads her bezieht und was die s.g. Original Quellen an geht, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, 
das diese nicht immer erreichbar sind .


----------



## midnight (26. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Es gibt zum Beispiel Rapidgames, da kriegt man allerhand Patches und so. Sehr genial und eben extrem schnell.
Viel machen könne wirste gegen die wohl nicht. Wenn du denen drohst, werfen die ne Kündigung raus und dann is garnix mehr los.

so far


----------



## amdintel (26. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

OT: app Rapidsahre und co, 
Warnung an dieser stelle, da bekommt man nicht nur Programme sondern muss u.a. auch damit rechnen das u.a. Schadware in Form von Viren/ Trojaner, Keylogger mit dabei sind,  weil die quelle ja anonym ist.
ich lade generell von solchen Seite nix runter .


----------



## midnight (26. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*



amdintel schrieb:


> OT: app Rapidsahre und co,
> Warnung an dieser stelle, da bekommt man nicht nur Programme sondern muss u.a. auch damit rechnen das u.a. Schadware in Form von Viren/ Trojaner, Keylogger mit dabei sind,  weil die quelle ja anonym ist.
> ich lade generell von solchen Seite nix runter .



Na wo holst du dir denn auch virenversuchte Links her? Selbst schuld. Zuverlässige Quellen gibts genug. Und wie gesagt: Rapidgames kommt direkt von RS.com, die werden auf ihren eigenen Servern wohl kaum Viren verbreiten.

so far


----------



## amdintel (26. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

ich brauche so was irgendwie nicht .
ich lade mir die sachen von bekannten Web. Seiten runter.
bei Musik dafür habe ich eine legalen Web Radio Recorder.


----------



## Folterknecht (26. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Hi!

Interessante Diskussion hier. Ich selber nutze gelegentlich mal das Programm "Hotspot Shield" um auf Seiten zu gelangen, die aus Deutschland nicht erreichbar sind. Nun kam mir beim Lesen dieses Threads der Gedanke, ob man nicht mit einem Programm wie diesem diese Drosselung für Seiten wie Rapidshare umgehen kann. Da ich selber aber nur über DSL-light verfüge, kann ich keine Angaben dazu machen, welche Übertragungsraten mit diesen oder ähnlichen "Programmen" möglich sind.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Kadauz (26. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Naja, gehen tut das vielleicht. Nur wenn du über nen Proxy surfst, ist das extrem lahm. Dann ist man mit der Trosselung noch besser dran.


----------



## Folterknecht (27. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Probier es doch mal - ich kann es auf Grund von DSL-light nicht beurteilen, da ich da keine Unterschied spüre.


----------



## midnight (27. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Kannst du knicken, die freien Proxys kannst du zum laden nicht verwenden, dazu sind die viel zu langsam. Und kommerzielle Anbieter sind... naja, auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.

so far


----------



## Momchilo (27. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Sofort beschweren und mit Kündigung drohen. Ggf auch die Kündigung einreichen, die melden sich dann schon bei dir 
Früher gab es von 1&1 mal so eine Aktion. Jeder der viel Traffic hatte wurde ein Angebot von 100€ gemacht, um anschließend den Vertrag aufzulösen.


----------



## amdintel (27. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*



> Die ge*wählte Flat*rate ist für eine Nutzung bis 150 GB im Down*stream und 20 GB im Up*stream kal*ku*liert. Wenn sich



ich verstehe trotzdem das Problem nicht ? 150 GB ist mehr als ausreichend ,  wer damit nicht auskommt übertreibt es maßlos und wenn man dann Post bekommt  und irgendwann man ne Kündigung hat man meiner Meinung  selber schult !
Es steht klar und deutlich in der AGB und noch ein mal unter den Tarifen, das mit der Limitierung mit 150 GB pro Monat ist mehr als ausreichend . 
Es gibt User die bekommen weder DSL noch Funk DSL  und dürfen sich mit UMTs rum quälen,  da Beträge die monatliche Datenrate lächerliche  5 GB,
die sind nach 8 Tagen meinst  schon aufgebracht bei normaler Internet Nutzung, dann hat man  da meist nur eine DSL Geschw. von 1000/2000.
also ich würde an deiner stelle erheblich kurzer treten und froh sein  überhaupt so eine Möglichkeit hast und mich an die Regeln der AGB halten .
Es ist zwar kein schöner Zustand irgendwo gemaßregelt zu werden, 
aber  dafür verantwortlich sind unsere Politiker nicht so ein kleines mittelständisches Unternehmen das sich bereit erklärt hat, überhaupt was zu machen denn wenn es den nicht geben würde, 
hättest du überhaupt kein Internet , 
mal bitte schön von einer anderen Sichtweite betrachten !


----------



## 5ki11zzz (27. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*



amdintel schrieb:


> ich verstehe trotzdem das Problem nicht ? 150 GB ist mehr als ausreichend ,  wer damit nicht auskommt übertreibt es maßlos und wenn man dann Post bekommt  und irgendwann man ne Kündigung hat man meiner Meinung  selber schult !
> Es steht klar und deutlich in der AGB und noch ein mal unter den Tarifen, das mit der Limitierung mit 150 GB pro Monat ist mehr als ausreichend .
> Es gibt User die bekommen weder DSL noch Funk DSL  und dürfen sich mit UMTs rum quälen,  da Beträge die monatliche Datenrate lächerliche  5 GB,
> die sind nach 8 Tagen meinst  schon aufgebracht bei normaler Internet Nutzung, dann hat man  da meist nur eine DSL Geschw. von 1000/2000.
> ...




Du scheinst es immer noch nicht verstanden zu haben, ich bin nicht am traffic limit oder trüber, denn wie ich schon er klärte kann man das nicht überschreiten....

die drosselung bezieht sich ausschließlich auf one-klick hoster dienste und hat nichts mit meinem traffic limit zu tun!


----------



## hzdriver (27. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Also 1. die Kontrolieren deine besuchten Seiten/Verbindungen , ist ungesetzlich (Datenschutz)
2. hast Du einen Vertag über eine Verbindung mit 150GB traffic , diese dürfen Sie erst beeinträchtige(Gebühren/Abschaltung) wenn das Limit erreicht ist , ansonsten Vertragsbruch fristlose Kündigung.
3. Gibt es heut ja auch Internet über umts oder W-Lan Richtfunk , Sat. etc.
4. das hacken von Lans mit gewissen Progs. bei Google kann ich dir hier nicht empfehlen

mfg


----------



## 5ki11zzz (27. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

zu 1:
 werden meine seiten nicht gecheckt, sonder wie ich das verstanden habe, gibt es eine Datenbank wo einschlägige seiten gelistet sind zu denen dann die verbindung limitiert wird.

zu 3:
in meinem ort gibt es Ne Mobilfunkantenne, die ist aber nur mit EGDE ausgerüstet.
WLAN richtfunk gib es bei mir im ort nicht.
sat: zu langsam von speed und von der paketlaufzeit, kein upload, ausser über isdn/modem, daher auch nicht akzeptabel

zu 4:
die wlans die ich bei mir hacken könnte, hängen auch alle an diesem provider, wodurch sich das selbe problem ergibt.


----------



## amdintel (27. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*



5ki11zzz schrieb:


> Du scheinst es immer noch nicht verstanden zu haben, ich bin nicht am traffic limit oder trüber, denn wie ich schon er klärte kann man das nicht überschreiten....
> 
> die drosselung bezieht sich ausschließlich auf one-klick hoster dienste und hat nichts mit meinem traffic limit zu tun!



es ist so das dein Provider dir jetzt auf die Finger kuckt und alles kontrolliert was du anklickst ? ob der das darf und ob das nicht gegen den Datenschutz verstößt ist vielleicht was anderes ?
wo ist denn da der Unterschied ob du nun das Volumen überschreitest, 
oder der Provider nicht will, das du auf bestimmten Seiten Downloads machst, weil er angst hat, das es seine Server sprengt , 
am ende sitzt du trotzdem am kürzerem  Hebel, weil dein Provider in deiner Gegend ein s.g. Monopol hat ? 
(trotzdem würde ich mich an deiner stelle unabhängig davon erkunden ob nicht vielleicht doch die Telekom oder ein anderer Provider DSL anbietet, dann währste nicht mehr auf diesen Provider angewiesen ) ;

Und wie ich schon versucht hatte dir das zu erklären, 
innerhalb der Vertrags Laufzeit kann dir der wenig, nur wenn der Vertrag ausläuft , kann dein Provider sagen, den Kunden wollen wir nicht mehr haben und du steht ohne Internet da ! 
Es ist zwar hart aber so läuft das .


----------



## rebel4life (27. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Wenn dann für alle die Geschwindigkeit begrenzen.

Nur einzelne Leute herauszupicken, die öfters bei netload oder so laden ist einfach nicht rechtens, sofern keine Klauseln im Vertrag stehen.

@amdintel:

Jetzt aufeinmal für DSL Anbieter? In deinen letzten Posts/Threads waren die doch die Halsabschneider, Gangster oder etwa nicht? Jetzt ist UMTS auf einmal schlecht? 

YMMD


----------



## 5ki11zzz (27. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*



amdintel schrieb:


> es ist so das dein Provider dir jetzt auf die Finger kuckt und alles kontrolliert was du anklickst ?


Nein nicht mir speziell, es ist nicht so das da jetzt nen ztechniker sitzt und den ganzen tag auf meinen traffic guckt. Sondern, da in deren netzwerk wohl irgent eine atm/stm leitung sitzt die bekanntlicher weise, pakete priorisieren kann, wurde es bei denen so eingerichtet, das anfragen und receives von servern die in der datenbank für niedirge prio gepfelgt sind, gedrosselt werden.



amdintel schrieb:


> ob der das darf und ob das nicht gegen den Datenschutz verstößt ist vielleicht was anderes ?


verstößt nicht gegen den datenschutz, da nicht mein traffic auf inhalt überprüft wird, sondern weil kategorisch anfragen gefiltert und priorisiert werden, wie oben beschrieben.



amdintel schrieb:


> wo ist denn da der Unterschied ob du nun das Volumen überschreitest,
> oder der Provider nicht will, das du auf bestimmten Seiten Downloads machst, weil er angst hat, das es seine Server sprengt ,


Der unterschied ist, das es sein recht ist, zu verhindern, das ich vertraglich festgelegte grenzen über schreite, aber es immer noch meine entscheidung ist, wie ich meinen traffic verursache.


amdintel schrieb:


> am ende sitzt du trotzdem am kürzerem  Hebel, weil dein Provider in deiner Gegend ein s.g. Monopol hat ?


das ist richtig.


amdintel schrieb:


> (trotzdem würde ich mich an deiner stelle unabhängig davon erkunden ob nicht vielleicht doch die Telekom oder ein anderer Provider DSL anbietet, dann währste nicht mehr auf diesen Provider angewiesen ) ;



1. wie schon mal erwänht bin ich 8km von der vermittlung weg, somit hab ich ne ca dämpfung von 60dB und mehr, was dsl extrem schwierig bis  unmöglich macht und wenn dann nur mit 384kbit/s. es gibt ein paar leute bei mri im ort die es geschaltet bekommen, aber mal im ernst, das is keine alternative.
2. wird das nicht aufeinmal gehen, denn die vermittlung kommt nunmal nicht näher an mich dran.
3. ne alternative wäre nur vdsl sprich outdoor DSLAM in jeder straße, aber über 8km glas legen, für 1500 leute, (ca 600 haushalte) da kann man es der telekom nicht übel nehmen, das die das nicht machen, lohnt sich einfach nicht.
4. ich hab bei der telekom gelernt, ich weis das hier für  die nächsten 5jahre kein ausbau geplant ist.


----------



## amdintel (28. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*



rebel4life schrieb:


> @amdintel:
> 
> Jetzt aufeinmal für DSL Anbieter? In deinen letzten Posts/Threads waren die doch die Halsabschneider, Gangster oder etwa nicht? Jetzt ist UMTS auf einmal schlecht?
> 
> YMMD



sind es auch, 
wie war das noch mit den Zusatz Paketen  geschickt versteckt im Vertrag
3 Monate Gratis dann kostet es extra .




5ki11zzz schrieb:


> Nein nicht mir speziell, es ist nicht so das da jetzt nen ztechniker sitzt und den ganzen tag auf meinen traffic guckt. Sondern, da in deren netzwerk wohl irgent eine atm/stm leitung sitzt die bekanntlicher weise, pakete priorisieren kann, wurde es bei denen so eingerichtet, das anfragen und receives von servern die in der datenbank für niedirge prio gepfelgt sind, gedrosselt werden.


 ich verstehe trotzdem dein Problem nicht ganz,
dann lass es doch ganz einfach mit diesen 1-klick sachen,
wenn du da weiter Kunde bleiben willst !
sonst musste damit rechnen das du da nicht mehr Kunde bist, 
wenn die Vertrags Laufzeit endet ? 
Das darf der Provider der Provider muss nicht jeden Kunden nehmen, 
Bilder, Treiber z.b. kann man auch per Emal verschicken.
u.n.d normalerweise sagt kein Provider was dagegen wenn man mal 
gelegentlich sich was runter läd von diesen 1. Klick Seiten,
aber wenn man es übertreibt und Daten Volumen steigt fällt das auf,
dein Provider kuckt im Log File was du gemacht hast und bekommt dann
wenige Tage später Post... man man man , und wenn in dem Log.File deutlich diverse Sachen gelistet werden, sage ich nur .. ?
soo und jetzt sag ich dir noch was, Beispiel du hast mehrfach illegale Sachen über die 1.Klick Web. Seiten runter und hoch geladen ?
Dein Provider hat davon Kenntnis,
weil der im Log.File das gesehen hat,
(im Logfile steht, die Uhrzeit/Datum, IP Adressen und URL usw. 
so wie Filename),  
kann der Provider dir Fristlos kündigen wegen Missbrauch und verstoß seines Dienstes und sogar dich anzeigen usw.. und das ist dann auch rechtens ,  um so kleiner ein Provider ist um so überschaubarer sind seine  Kunden ..  Nur mal so das kleine Hinweis dazu !


----------



## 5ki11zzz (30. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*



amdintel schrieb:


> sind es auch,
> wie war das noch mit den Zusatz Paketen  geschickt versteckt im Vertrag
> 3 Monate Gratis dann kostet es extra .
> 
> ...



Falsch Falsch und Falsch,

erstens, mein problem ist, das es meinen provider nen scheissdreck angeht, wo ich rum surfe und wo ich was auch immer runter lade.
2. kann und will ich auf rapidshare etc. nicht verzichten, weil es viele sachen (legale wie linux, patches, fixes, updates, freeware) nirgens so schnell gibt wie dort, und ich keine lust habe, meinen pc den ganzen tag loaden zu lassen, weil der neue patch von cod5 mal wieder 1gb hat und alle webserver nur 10kb downstream haben.

3. der provider hat logfiles richtig, da darf aber nciht drin stehen, was für datenpakete, geschweige denn files übertragen werden, denn das unterliegt dem datenschutzgesetzt. das heißt, selbst wenn ich illegales zeug runter laden würde, und er davon wüsste, so dürfte er es nicht verwenden, da er sich allein mit dem davon wissen schon strafbar macht.

4. ist es ja wohl mein gutes recht, 150gb im monat runter zu laden, wenn ich nen volumentarif über 150gb habe. Wenn ich nur 10gb im monat brauche, dann hole ich mir keine 10k leitung und 150gb. ganz einfach.


----------



## amdintel (30. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

Datenschutz gibt es in Deutschland nicht mehr und die Vorrats Daten Speicherung ermöglicht so einiges !
Richtig der Provider darf dir nicht vorschreiben wo und auf welche  Web. Seiten du gehst und Downloads machst ,  
nur was haste davon.. wenn du dem deswegen einen rein würgst und du dann eines Tages kein Internet mehr hast ? In Deutschland ist ein Internet Anschluss auch nicht ein klagbar, im Gegensatz zu Finnland .
Man hat hier in Deutschland also kein Recht auf einen DSL Anschluss .


----------



## 5ki11zzz (30. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

seid wann gibt es in deutschland keinen datenschutz mehr? nur weil sich keiner mehr dran hält, gibt es den immernoch und wenn mir mein provider kündigt, oder mir ne anzeige zu kommen lässt, dann kann ich ihn immer noch wegen verletzung des datenschutzes anzeigen und werde damit gewinnen und das ist nicht grade gut für den ruf eines providers.

Und nur weil er mir kündigen kann, soll ich die füße still halten? lieber surfe ich wieder mit isdn und dafür wo ich will, als mich zensieren zu lassen, da kann ich ja gleich nach china ziehen.

// der vertrag läuft erst in 3 jahren aus, und dann zieh ich eh weg.


----------



## midnight (30. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*



5ki11zzz schrieb:


> // der vertrag läuft erst in 3 jahren aus, und dann zieh ich eh weg.



3 Jahre? Ich dachte 24 Monate wären die längste Vertragslaufzeit... seltsam.

so far


----------



## rebel4life (30. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

So ein Schmarren. Schon mal von den Datenschutzskandalen gehört? Die gäbe es ja gar nicht, wenn es keinen Datenschutz gäbe.

3 Jahre sind aber ein bisschen viel, soviel hat man vieleicht bei einem Servicevertrag, aber ich kenn jetzt keinen Internetanbieter, der das hat.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (30. November 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*



rebel4life schrieb:


> So ein Schmarren. Schon mal von den Datenschutzskandalen gehört? Die gäbe es ja gar nicht, wenn es keinen Datenschutz gäbe.
> 
> 3 Jahre sind aber ein bisschen viel, soviel hat man vieleicht bei einem Servicevertrag, aber ich kenn jetzt keinen Internetanbieter, der das hat.



ja es gibt datenschutzskandale, aber eben immernoch den datenschutz, diehe der typ, der schülervz  gescant hat, kam auch in den knast und hätte er sich nicht umgebracht, häte er auch ne strafe bekommen,

ja mein vertrag geht 3 jahre, weil das kein dsl anbieter ist, hier bekommt man rabatt wenn man den vertrag auf längere zeit abschließt


----------



## amdintel (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

und wo bleibt jetzt der Sinn deiner Anfrage ?
du hatte doch gefragt ob der Provider einem Vorschreiben darf, welche Seiten man an besuchen  darf , andere und ich hatten dir gesagt, so was keiner einem vorzuschreiben hat ,
und ich hatte dir gesagt das der Provider wohl Monopol Stellung bei euch hat? und diesen auch ausnutzt und du damit rechen musst, 
das wenn dein Vertrag mal ausläuft, dieser nicht verlängert wird, 
da kannste nichts gegen machen, außer versuchen DSL zu bekommen.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

ach es macht einfach keinen sinn, mit dir zu diskutieren, entweder willst oder kannst du meine aussagen nciht verstehen.

Was ich eigentlich wissen wollte, ist ob solche klauseln legal sind, und wenn nicht, welche schritte ich dagegen einleiten kann.


----------



## amdintel (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Provider Limitiert meine Leitung bewusst bei unerwünschten Diensten*

du begreifst  es nicht ,
türlich ist es nicht legal keiner hat dir  vorzuschreiben wo 
und auf welche Web. Seiten du gehen  darfst und wo du Downloads machst,
kommt aber im Einzelfall auch darauf an was in der AGB seht,
bei UMts sperren einige  Provider einfach die Voce Zugänge 
für Skype und co, das steht aber auch klar in den AGBs und in den Infos
zum Vertrag.


----------

